# Unterschied zwischen DL DVI und SL DVI



## Coldhardt (7. November 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich wollt mal wissen, was der Unterschied zwischen Duallink-DVI und Singlelink-DVI ist. 
(Googeln kann ich das leider nicht, wegen meinem Handyinternetvertrag, Sorry )


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2012)

Dual Link DVI hat im Vergleich zu Single Link DV die doppelte Bandbreite und ermöglicht damit Auflösungen über 1920x1200 @ 60Hz und Auflösungen über 1280x800 @ 120Hz.


----------



## Coldhardt (7. November 2012)

Und womit soll ich dann nen 2560x1440 Monitor anschließen? Mit Displayport/HDMI ? Oder geht das dann auch via DVI ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. November 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Und womit soll ich dann nen 2560x1440 Monitor anschließen? Mit Displayport/HDMI ? Oder geht das dann auch via DVI ?


 
Ist prinzipiell egal, das einzige was nicht geht ist Single-Link DVI, heißt wenn du DVI wählst musst du ein Dual-Link Kabel verwenden (und deine Grafikkare muss DL_DVI bieten was aber im Allgemeinen der Fall ist).


----------



## Coldhardt (11. November 2012)

Danke. Muss ich eig. Abstriche in der Qualität machen, wenn ich Mini DP via Adapter zu DP mache?


----------

